# Just wanna say Hey..



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

*Jeff Edison - Golf MkIII 2.0 16V - Holland*

Hello..
My name is Jeff
I'm from holland / the netherlands and i always look here to see how
your'e tuning your'e car's and selling nice stuf i would like to fit on my car..








Just wanna say i like it here..








Greetings from Holland..








This is my car..
http://home.wanadoo.nl/kemp1/Jeff/Auto/my_car.htm



_Modified by Jeff_Edison at 2:40 AM 7-29-2009_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Just wanna say Hey.. (Jeff_Edison)*

Welcome.
BB


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Just wanna say Hey.. (Jeff_Edison)*

Does it impress anone else that even though the original poster is a citizen of a different country, he uses better grammer in his post then most of the people that post daily. 
Just a thought and 
Welcome.


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Just wanna say Hey.. (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_Does it impress anone else that even though the original poster is a citizen of a different country, he uses better grammer in his post then most of the people that post daily. 
Just a thought and 
Welcome. 

lol true....








your car is le sexy btw...


----------



## sickgixxer69 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Just wanna say Hey.. (Theoffspring99us)*

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

That picture was the first time i seen the car.. ( From my colleague )
This is how he is today








Thank you for the compliments..


----------



## One Blue GTI (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Just wanna say Hey.. (Jeff_Edison)*

Hi.


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Just wanna say Hey.. (One Blue GTI)*

Been on a holliday and shot a few pics...!!
The car whas not ready for a fotoshoot, but i think the picture's are good afterall..


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Just wanna say Hey.. (Jeff_Edison)*

welcome.. on what dutch forums are you registered?
don't recognize the car from Volksforum.com


----------



## DumpthaVR (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Just wanna say Hey.. (Jeff_Edison)*

Hey Jeff


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Just wanna say Hey.. (Jeff_Edison)*

Never liked the bullet stickers.......
Although you can beat the classics!












































OH! By the way! 
Welcome to the Vortex! Thee best Forums (Most popular) for Volkswagens!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

welcome!


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm always on http://www.vw-club.nl and http://www.vwforum.nl
Vw-club is small and everybody nows eachother
Vwforum is big and sometimes it look i'm not heard..








VW Vortex is beter than VWforum..


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

I would love to get some site's from you guys for MKIII tuning parts..!!
Always nice to look what a other country has
to offer..
I like to be 1 of a kind here..!! So maybe your country sell things we dont have..








Thank you already..


----------



## Jazz1970 (Sep 4, 2007)

'sup Jeff, nice GTi dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

Made a few new picture's with my friend..
































My new taillights have arived, only need to seal them before i'm gonna
mount them..











_Modified by Jeff_Edison at 2:23 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## 73notch (Apr 5, 2005)

slick ride man.


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

WHOOHOO..!!
Aren't they sexy..!!
I mounted my Plasma Tacho and they are SWEET..!!








Also sealed of my taillights, and mounted them.. 








And i've bought stroboscooplights and mounted them where my turnlights normaly where..







( can't get no better picture..







)








Sexy or not..










_Modified by Jeff_Edison at 2:26 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Seeing your car makes me miss my MKIII


----------



## zukgod1 (Feb 19, 2007)

I like that lip, what is it?


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: Just wanna say Hey.. (3rdtry)*

It impresses me more that he has a dual exhaust golf with BBS wheels. Looking good.


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.hofele.com/
Cant find him on the site, but you need to mail them..
(







)
You see here a little piece, that's the only thing on the site where you see him..








Good luck..








( Its a original spoiler from a Golf YACHTING ( special edition in USA )


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jeff_Edison)*

Jeff welcome to the Forums














nice car you have there. Now what's underneath the hood? VR6?


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

can anyone explain why so many people overseas use plastic bosers (that is a plastic boser right?)
i'm not ragging on it or trying to insult anyone, i'm really curious it seems like a lot of people across the pond use plastic over metal


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

@ VR6Fanatic:
Thanks..!! Under the hood lies a 2.0 16V GTI
Not a VR6.. ( Not a huge fan of VR6, cost to much







) 
@ VWCool:
It are the costs..!! I dont no or you can by metal boser in USA but we cant..!!
We need to make them our self..!!
And after welding, we need to paint..!!
Al that together is more expensive than a plastic boser like me..!!
I want steel, but i have other plans that come first..


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jeff_Edison)*

Jeff your not a fan of the VR6







...







Just kidding







great motor you got there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I do believe here in the states they're Co. that do sell them, I could be wrong though
Laz


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*

i work @ a VW dealer here, and i dee enough VR6 and i see the
problems with them..!!
Thats why i dont like m..!!
Is something goes broke, it cost allot..!!
My car had 1 problem ( camshaft chain ) and it cost 1400 euro
( near 2000 dollar ) and that was almost the only thing that was wrong
with the car..!!
I would like to have a VR6 as second car just for the fun..


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jeff_Edison)*

I see your point, But for me I just love the VR


----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome... 
And thanks for sharing the car pics...


----------



## under the radar (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (pappas64)*

hey, greetings from NOR-CAL. i love visiting your country's great art museums...awe, who am i kidding...i go for the weed and whores


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (under the radar)*

Yep..!! Holland got it al..!!
AND legal..


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Jeff_Edison)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeff_Edison* »_
@ VWCool:
It are the costs..!! I dont no or you can by metal boser in USA but we cant..!!
We need to make them our self..!!
And after welding, we need to paint..!!
Al that together is more expensive than a plastic boser like me..!!
I want steel, but i have other plans that come first..









nah dude, screw it, they look great if they're molded imo screw the steel, save the weight, turbo that bish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (vwcool)*

You've got a point there..








Turbo is 1 of my plans, but i think that if i have the money for it, the 
car is gone than..


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Jeff_Edison)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeff_Edison* »_You've got a point there..








Turbo is 1 of my plans, but i think that if i have the money for it, the 
car is gone than..









whats next on the chopping block?


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (vwcool)*

clean trunk..
Is done a few years ago, but done VERY bad..!!
Gonna do it again.. GOOD..


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

Here my car for the winter..!!








Also a great moment to think about refurbish my 17 inch rims..!!
I also bought a Xenon kit..
8000 K








And, before i forget
EVERBODY A HAPPY NEW YEAR..


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jeff_Edison)*

I like the winter mode setup you got going. That's what I'm doing to my wheels to, it's off in the basement ready for a refurbish. 
Happy New Year


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

So..!! The winter is of, and the good weather is coming back again..!!
For the yearly check, i needed to get the headlightspoiler of..
And the badgeless grill was broken, so i put the original back again..
Then i took the 17 inch out, en put them under the car again..








When i was busy, i took spacers from 2.5 cm, and put them at the
rear ( the wheels always look to fall inside.. )
Also, i had bought a ( dont no how to call it ) chrome thing underneath te door..







It had GOLF on it ( in a plastic plate ) and in
the dark, its lighted with a blue led..!!
Look good, and see the diferents ( on the back wheels )
*BEFORE*








*AFTER*
























The chrome thing..
















This weekend, i've been to a meeting, and this kind of cars come there..







( the bmw is a E36 M3 with a M5 front..







)


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

More pics of the meet..








































Mk I with a 1.8 T with 340 HP








SEE MORE..??
http://picasaweb.google.nl/Bur...52008
_Modified by Jeff_Edison at 3:41 PM 5-18-2008_


_Modified by Jeff_Edison at 3:43 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## drjpmalin (Dec 14, 2007)

sick cars, i love the subtle difference in styling I've noticed between countries.
your mkIII makes me want to spend some money on mine! good stuff!!


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

What you dont see on the picture's, is that the plastic bosers is gone..!!
The new one i've got ( smaller one ) still needs to bee painted..
Also i replaced the front wishbone bushes for
POWERFLEX bushes..!! ( The orginal bushes did'nt make it trough A.P.K ( M.O.T in USA ? )


----------



## will-editionone (Dec 29, 2007)

hey jeff nice to see a familiar face around here.


----------



## candyvr6 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (will-editionone)*

welcome!! nice car!


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (candyvr6)*

Soon new pics..!! Bougt some new stuff ( Gearknob, Leds, Suncover, Stickers..!! )


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

So..!! Here the promised pictures..!!
Í finally got my hole interior lighting blue..!!
It took a while, but its viva la sexy..








Also a gearknob with blue light, but you don't see it good on the
picture..!!
































The gearknob in the light.. ( no crap )








And this is the car ( in the condition he is now ) in front of
our holiday house..
















what do you think about it..??










_Modified by Jeff_Edison at 3:43 PM 8-31-2008_


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

Didnt show you this yet..
















And a few more foto's from my holiday


























_Modified by Jeff_Edison at 2:19 PM 9-14-2008_


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

Got new brakes ( sport brakes ) in so gonna mount them in a while..!! Maybee also paint the calipers red..!!


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (Jeff_Edison)*

UPDATE..!!
Not much changed on the outside, but much underneath de car..!!
All the adjustments on the brake's did make it a stage 2 brake kit..!!
Very inportant if you see how i drive..








But enough talking.. Here a few pics..!!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Jeff Edison - Golf MkIII 2.0 16V - Holland (Jeff_Edison)*

Welcome!
- PSU


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

A long time has gone over..
But i didnt sit still.. 

After al the request, i did pul the M3 mirrors off..

This was also needed to mount the Climair on my car..!!

After last year, i was convinced? that i needed wintertyres for my car..
The last year i had other rims, but the didnt look good, and with summer tyre's the where
not much beter then my 17 inch rims..

This year i couldt buy original GTI wheels for a small price..
After a good search i found some matching wintertyres..!!

Jeff_Edison going in wintermode.. 
Here my winter outfit..









And not a day to late, because this whas that afternoon/evening

















From the Netherlands, i wish you al a MERRY CHRISTMAS, and a HAPPY NEW YEAR..

Jeff_Edison
www.Vw-Club.nl


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

This year my girlfriend got here drivers licence..
When she borowed my car, she hit a car when parking..
A litle bit damaged on the right.. ( bumper, fender )
Not a hudge damage, so it will be fixed with the next spray over ( i hope this summer )

June this year i will be ( with my own Club ) on the German Autosport Festival
( Duitse Auosport Festival ) in Assen ( Circuit )
This is a meeting for all german brands..
I will post picture's when i've been there ( i can't wait.. )

Also whe bought a new car for my girlfriend ( Polo 6N1 )
Enough to do in the next year..  I'll keep you posted..


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

paint it gold !! 








sorry had to do it, haha. welcome to vortex


----------



## Vr6>1.8t! (Feb 9, 2011)

lmao i couldent help myself your opening line prevoked me


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

haha yes!!!


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

Never seen that movie..  LMAO

Thank you all for putting me with both feet back on the ground..


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

Let's get this thread cleaned from the dust..!! 

A few things happend that i didnt told you guys yet..
When i bought my car, the first owner tryed to clean de trunk..
He only was'nt very good at it.. :banghead:

He didnt welded/fusing it, but only did filler in it..
As you can understand, this wil crack..

After a while, we coud'nt save it anymore, so get a new hatch, en clean him myself again..
















New ( half cleaned ) hatch..








Making it smooth.. 








In primer..








And in color.. 

















As you can see, is also the rear wiper removed.. ( finaly )

After this i bought a set of headlights ( original ) to made ready for the JOEY-MOD..

























And mounted:

















Next on the list is to get the headlights out.. 
Sold them to 1 of my members.. I will get his old original lights, to do the next joey mod to..


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

I promised you a few foto's from my club on DAF ( Duitse Autosport Festival ) a event in Holland..


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

welcome. :thumbup::thumbup:

:beer:


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

Last week i crashed my Golf against a Mercedes Vito..
The Vito had 5000 euro damage.. Mine something like 2500/3000 euro..
Because i crasht on his backend, i dont get anny penny..
But lucky enough a few members of my club have offered te help me out..
So next month im getting spare parts..
This was after the crash..









And this how it is now.. ( so its road legal  )










Another sad thing is that i agreed to sell my JOEY MOD headlight 3 days before i crashed the car.. :banghead: 
Now i'll need to make a new set for him.. 

If the car is fixed again, i'll show you the pictures..


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

Finaly the temporairly ( ore something ) fix.. 

In a short while i can get fenders and hood in my own color from a member of my club thats gonna 
mount a Vento front on his Golf.. 
I already had collected some parts ( not my color ) so i tried to get them on to see how much work 
it would gonna be.. 

Halfway disabley.. 









Would i keep my own Golf, ore will i trade it for de Golf R on the background..??  









De Golf R is from a costumer, so there will be consequentions if ill take it..  I'll keep 
my Golf..  









I found out, that is not much work, and i progress very quik.. 









The red hood needed some adjustments.. 









Because the res lookt horible, i wanted to paint it black ( i had one black container left.. ) 
I quikly figured out, that one wouldt be enough.. But i also had one white left to.. 
So i tryed to combine the two..!! The end result..: 









It looks like ****, but will paint it completly black next week.. 
To be continued..


----------

